# Autopilot recommendations



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

Looking to get a garmin autopilot installed on a sport craft with a Volvo 305. Anyone have good or bad reports or suggestions? Starting to do research and want to know if anyone has anything to share.


----------



## BHAPPY (Feb 10, 2008)

I recently talked to manager at west marine and was told to go to southshore or Taylor marine. Gail and I purchased a 23' 2005 Parker in October and we plan on having one put on in March. If you here anything let me know and I'll do the same. I plan on poking around at boat show


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

Brian, your pm mailbox is full...

Those Parker's are awesome fishing boats! Post a pic. Marty and I love those boats! 

Will probably bump into you at the boat show, that's what we're after too, get some good info and get the autopilot this spring. 

Tight lines. Js9


----------



## BHAPPY (Feb 10, 2008)

i cleaned it up a little bit (my inbox) il be there--not sure what day...il have gail and little vinny with me...il have to figure out how to post a pic--or better yet--il text you tomorrow


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Southshore did my friends 27' Wellcraft Costal twin Merc o/b. They installed a Garmin great set up, great people. I have a 2320 Parker when I get ready Southshore will do the job......


----------

